# Anyone like terrible movies?



## Paradoxica (Aug 14, 2012)

Im not talking about a movie that wasn't very good, Im talking about a magical combination of low budget, bad acting, awful effects and a nearly non existant plot. Every now and then a movie comes together in such a way that it surpasses Bad and skips right to Great.

All you can do is sit back and drink a few of your favorite beverages and laugh.

My Top Pick is Troll 2

here's a clip

http://youtu.be/gJHCc9MtKRQ

This movie is on netflix if you want to watch the whole thing.

What are your suggestions??????


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 14, 2012)

Also I couldn't resist putting up this epic scene from Megashark Vs. Giant Octopus

http://youtu.be/I16_8l0yS-g

( I don't know about you, but I heard "Holy Shoot")


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 14, 2012)

Any John Waters movie works for me. Some are worse than others, but they are all bad. And I mean BAD! I won't post anything here as it can be quite offensive, but feel free to investigate yourself. One of the funniest openers ever....search "desperate living first ten minutes". "DON'T TELL ME I DON'T KNOW WHAT VIETNAM WAS LIKE!" :lol:


----------



## frogparty (Aug 14, 2012)

lobsterman from mars

escape from frogtown

return to frogtown

bubba ho tep

WATCH THEM!!!!!


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 14, 2012)

The Human Centipede also on Netflix

you start watching and say no but you just cant stop watching

you can get it on you tube also


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 14, 2012)

frogparty said:


> lobsterman from mars
> 
> escape from frogtown
> 
> ...


I love Bubba Ho Tep, and I've been trying to find Escape from Frogtown-it looks like a good one.


----------



## stacy (Aug 14, 2012)

omg yes i love them. the blob, its alive, body snatchers, all them old over sized incest flicks too lol omg and who can forget, creature from the black lagoon!?


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 14, 2012)

http://youtu.be/kz7aNVWibYU


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 14, 2012)

http://youtu.be/jhzuKyHwceU


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 14, 2012)

http://youtu.be/pzfuNSpP0RA


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 14, 2012)

B movie classic!

http://youtu.be/YYtBkR3pGVQ


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh Sue, "You can't stop watching."

I beg to differ.

I had to turn that off.

So gross, I was nauseous.

The first time I saw Anchorman I was all, what a piece of doody.

And the second time I saw Anchorman I was like why are all the people I know so into this?

And the third time I watched Anchorman I was like Yep still not funny.

But the fourth time, the fourth time, my friends, is comedy gold!!!!


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 14, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Oh Sue, "You can't stop watching."
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> ...


LOL guess we have a bad sense of humor cause we laughed at the obsertivity of the movie


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 14, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> The first time I saw Anchorman I was all, what a piece of doody.
> 
> And the second time I saw Anchorman I was like why are all the people I know so into this?
> 
> ...


Lol, I felt the same way!

I foresee this thread getting very large and quickly so...


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 14, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about Nikkko. I especially liked the robots in the last vid.


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 14, 2012)

Ha, I almost forgot about Killer clowns!


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 14, 2012)

This Superman from the Phillipines is flying backward.One of my favorite.

http://youtu.be/5YY6GOFFBE0


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> This Superman from the Phillipines is flying backward.One of my favorite.


LOL thats funny


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG THAT COULD HAVE WON THE "WHO WANTS TO BE RANDOM" THREAD! but really. he lifts a weight set, which suddenly shoots lightning, then he gets 20 years older, shoots out of the roof, and flies backwards while surrounded by white outlines?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Always wanted to be a killer clown for Halloween.

Too lazy.

Omg! Love John Waters. But he too can be super gross.

I will watch any of that Sci Fi channel Shark Headed Man crapola.

Too fun.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 14, 2012)

Killer clowns is a classic!!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, didn't know anyone here but me had seen it before, Haha? But for those who haven't seen it, have some free time, or are just plain bored here it is in full but the sound is a little out of sync in some parts. Just think of it as a dubbed foreign film, lol...

http://youtu.be/Z9-3qChRP1s


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 15, 2012)

Toxic Avenger, anything by Troma.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 15, 2012)

Troma makes great cheesy movies


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 15, 2012)

http://youtu.be/6pKPkf9dJKw


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 15, 2012)

what about this one?

http://youtu.be/fWL6j0SvqV0

JK this one's not real. my sisters friend made this, but I wish it were real


----------



## frogparty (Aug 16, 2012)

How bout the BMX classic "rad"? Gotta be over 30 to know about that one.... It's so cheesy. As is "ski patrol" same era


----------



## hierodula (Aug 16, 2012)

Watched this with my seven year-old little sis and i thought  :tt2: what are they putting in kids heads today? Are you serious?!?!?!? :taz: I do like the sarcastic kids though &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Precarious (Aug 16, 2012)

*EVIL DEAD!*


----------



## Precarious (Aug 16, 2012)

*Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things (1972)*


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 16, 2012)

This ones a little different than our campy horror/sci-fi theme, but it is in my opinion one of the best bad movies due to the acting and rediculous dialogue.

The Room

http://youtu.be/wOQ2MroEVv4

the entire movie is on youtube.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2012)

The Evil Dead series is one of my favorite!!! (this my boom stick!, shop smart shop S-mart) Bruce C is awesome, the first one was made here in Michigan.

Children shouldn't play with dead things surprised the he!! out of me when I was a little kid, first seen that in maybe 1978-80? Classic badness...


----------



## Precarious (Aug 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> The Evil Dead series is one of my favorite!!! (this my boom stick!, shop smart shop S-mart) Bruce C is awesome, the first one was made here in Michigan.
> 
> Children shouldn't play with dead things surprised the he!! out of me when I was a little kid, first seen that in maybe 1978-80? Classic badness...


I remember seeing Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things on TV one night at the neighbor's house when my sister was babysitting there. I couldn't have been older than 7 or 8. I was too afraid to walk 1/2 a block to get home! It was my first encounter with zombies so that movie will always hold a special place in my heart.

It was on Chiller Theater. Anyone alive and conscious on the east coast in the mid 70's may remember the creepy intro...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATUJG3DSziw

Classic stuff!


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep Evil Dead is not a cheezy movie.It is cheap and funny but damn good and inspired from Lovecrafts stories.Bruce Campbell is amazing,especially in the 3rd part.

Have you seen "My name is Bruce"?


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 16, 2012)

Don t watch this movie.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 16, 2012)

The worst is the pencil in the ankle. OUCH!  

I used to sneak into the "R" rated movies at the "twin theater" when I was a kid. I can remember a few...Motel He!!, Humanoids from the Deep, Blood Beach, and a really twisted one, Alice, Sweet Alice. It even has a very young Brooke Shields in it.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 16, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> Yep Evil Dead is not a cheezy movie.It is cheap and funny but damn good and inspired from Lovecrafts stories.


I just re-watched all 3 with my 10 year old nephew and he loved them. Classic stuff for sure. But definitely B movie material.



Nikkko said:


> Don t watch this movie.


If only this was a real movie and not just a really great trailer.  



patrickfraser said:


> The worst is the pencil in the ankle. OUCH!
> 
> I used to sneak into the "R" rated movies at the "twin theater" when I was a kid. I can remember a few...Motel He!!, Humanoids from the Deep, Blood Beach, and a really twisted one, Alice, Sweet Alice. It even has a very young Brooke Shields in it.


Those are all goodies. I recently bought Humanoids from the Deep on DVD. It wasn't available for the longest time. Let me tell you, it was a real let-down. Not what I remembered at all. Complete waste of my cash. But Sweet Alice I can still clearly see the cat food-eating landlord in my head and I haven't seen it since it was playing at the drive in.

There's Mr. Alphonso now!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 16, 2012)

*Student Bodies*


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 17, 2012)

Alice sweet alice! Omg I thought I was the only person left on the planet that remembered that!

Evil Dead is most awesome!


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 17, 2012)

*Nikkko, on 16 August 2012 - 09:56 PM, said:*

Don t watch this movie.

If only this was a real movie and not just a really great trailer.   

Well they made the movie "Machete" out of the same kind of trailer.Just because some crazy people like us asked for it.Great trailers make great movies!

By the way Evil dead 2013 soon....

Remember C.H.U.D?

http://youtu.be/WqDToaLuJ7I


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 17, 2012)

CHUD has been in my Netflix que for the last year and I am yet to watch it... Until I watched that trailer, now I have to.


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 17, 2012)

Has anyone seen A Boy and His Dog ? I seriously like that movie, but if I think back, one of it's main charactors is a telepathic dog in a post-apocalyptic world trying to sniff out females. If that doesn't qualify the movie for this list I don't know what does.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 17, 2012)

How about The Blob


----------



## Precarious (Aug 17, 2012)

A true B-movie masterpiece!!! Seriously, completely unique and insane movie. If you haven't seen it you haven't lived. Early incarnation of Danny Elfman pre-Oingo Boingo. Directed by his brother, Richard Elfman. Featuring Hervé Villechaize (the midget from fantasy Island) and The Kipper Kids (if you know who they are).

Wish I could post the "Bim Bam Boom" or "Alphabet Song" clip, but I can't post the trailer or any good clips without getting banned.  

*Forbidden Zone* (1982)







*The Funhouse* (1981)

Meet Gunther...






Loosely based on real life sideshow attraction William Durks...


----------



## D.J. (Aug 17, 2012)

if its terrible I like it


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 18, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Has anyone seen A Boy and His Dog ? I seriously like that movie, but if I think back, one of it's main charactors is a telepathic dog in a post-apocalyptic world trying to sniff out females. If that doesn't qualify the movie for this list I don't know what does.


Yes I have seen this one 2-3years ago.The hero is Don Johnson if I am right.It is a post apocalyptic/Soilent green movie from the 60s .Not that good but the ending is worth it.


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 18, 2012)

http://youtu.be/XtPYTfS8Kuw


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 18, 2012)

I just remembered a cheesy delight featuring Pia Zadora from the 80's. If you want to see a bad science fiction/comedy/musical, check out Voyage of the Rock Aliens. :lol:


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 31, 2012)

http://youtu.be/IiD7lmQlL-0

Just found this gem.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 31, 2012)

lair of the white worm!

One of Hugh Grants first movies. youll love it


----------

